# Holden pants?



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

i have the L1 skinny cargos... awesome!


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Those pants look awesome but they're out of my price range haha. I was looking for something under $150


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

The Nike Budmo line is a slimmer fitting pant too. If you shop around you can find the last year model budmo with goretex for 170 or so. 

The regular budmo cargo snowboard pant for even cheaper.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

Nothing but love for the 32 Wooderson, it's what I would call a slim straight fitting pant. Another good pair of slim pants are the Special Blend Gutter Pant, but I prefer the Wooderson because it's a bit looser on the thigh area. They're slim but still roomy as I can fit my padded impact shorts underneath and you can't even tell I'm wearing them. I think the Wooderson will be exactly what you're looking for.










2nd from the left is the Wooderson. The first one is a really tight skinny pant(the kind you don't want) and the next 2 are those big baggy pants you also hate. I like this picture because it goes from skinny to slim to loose to gangsta and it allows you to see the difference. Wooderson is loose as you can tell but slim.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The Airblaster sissy pant is pretty tight too.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

I really like the look of the 32 Wooderson but I can't find them anywhere in my price range. The nike budmo look pretty good too but i can't find them in my price range either. Also, they don't come in a khaki color which is what I'm looking for. The airblaster sissy pants look awesome but I can only find them for like $200. I'm guessing that I may need to adjust my price range?

Edit: I found a pair of Holden Standard Skinny pants from 2013 in my size and khaki color for $124. Does anyone have experience with these pants?


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

I've decided to go with the Holden Standard Skinny Pants. I will let you guys know what I think of them. Thanks for all the input guys!


----------

